# Brain and Virgil- 2 Male Degu- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: DEGU
Number of animals: 2

Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2yrs and 6mths approx
Name(s): Brain and Virgil 
Colours: Both boys are standard colouring but easy to tell apart.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Brain was a childs pet and the novelty wore off. Virgils owner became ill and unable to care for him.
Temperament: Both boys are wonderfully sociable. Virgil is the more energetic of the pair and really enjoys gnawing things.
Brain is the cuddly one. A little more laid back than Virgil, he loves running on his wheel.
Medical problems: Brain has cataracts in one eye; these arent causing him a problem at the moment.
Other info: These friendly lads would suit a first time Degu owner.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope someone can offer these two a nice new home.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch these boys out for play time here:

Brain & Virgil Video by mickelmarsh-mice | Photobucket


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here, building forts out of cardboard boxes!


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting for a home to call their own.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Brain and Virgil have been successfully bonded with another pair of degu (Hammy and George).
The four boys are now looking for a home in their new group.
You can read more about each of the boys on our website.


----------

